# Show me your Zen paths c:



## Farobi (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm making a Zen themed town and would love to see paths that are worth using c:


----------



## Pimmy (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine is like this! Tatami mats don't really belong outside... but hey, it only takes up four pattern slots since it's bordered by nature! Also some rocks I drew up that might be changed eventually.


----------



## matoki (Dec 7, 2013)

This is my current one! I try to stick with brick or stone looking ones.


----------



## J087 (Dec 7, 2013)

I just posted about one. This isn't my town.






QR's from here: http://questnikki.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-364.html


----------



## SarahCF30 (Jul 18, 2014)

Pimmy said:


> Mine is like this! Tatami mats don't really belong outside... but hey, it only takes up four pattern slots since it's bordered by nature! Also some rocks I drew up that might be changed eventually.


Do you have QR codes for the outdoor Tatami Mats?


----------



## Lou (Jul 18, 2014)

ahhh these are lovely!
i'm trying to aim for a zen forest, but i don't have any of the pwp ,yet.


----------



## TeeTee (Jul 18, 2014)

*Here's what I designed for Zen path:




Link Here
Also people want me to make the inner edges of the path. So I'll design them and post the QR codes on my blog by tomorrow.*


----------



## RiceBunny (Jul 19, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> *Here's what I designed for Zen path:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually a really well made path ^.^


----------



## Frozen (Jul 19, 2014)

Pimmy said:


> Mine is like this! Tatami mats don't really belong outside... but hey, it only takes up four pattern slots since it's bordered by nature! Also some rocks I drew up that might be changed eventually.



They look lovely! It's always nice when you can have a path that doesn't take up a lot of slots.


----------

